# Joyetech SS316 coils



## DaveH (15/4/16)

Joyetech seem to be hot on ss316 coils (coils, hot  gee .... I'm wasted on here!)
They have 0.5ohm, 0.6ohm and 1ohm, besides the TC what is/are the advantage(s) of stainless steel coils?
Dave


----------



## KB_314 (15/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Joyetech seem to be hot on ss316 coils (coils, hot  gee .... I'm wasted on here!)
> They have 0.5ohm, 0.6ohm and 1ohm, besides the TC what is/are the advantage(s) of stainless steel coils?
> Dave


Personally, I find flavour to be better, more crisp with SS. I've also noticed better longevity with my coils. They will still gunk up, more from certain flavours, but for the most part they seem cleaner than Kanthal. Must say, I barely use TC... but very few of my atty's have Kanthal in them atm

Edit: I especially enjoy SS with spaced coils. For TC this also seems to be a winner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

Is it generally accepted that SS coils deliver a better flavour?
Dave


----------



## Schnappie (20/4/16)

I would like to know as well. I might be completely wrong but mayhaps the main drawing card is because it excels on TC and VW modes. Not sure. Very curious when we getting the notched coils for the cubis though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Is it generally accepted that SS coils deliver a better flavour?
> Dave



That's the talk and when I first started playing with SS I convinced myself that it was crisper... but I'm back on Kanthal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (20/4/16)

I also thought it was better at first but back on trusty old kanthal. I found that if you get a dry hit it seemed more harsh than kanthal 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

